# For Those Ready To Buy Mushrooms Read This



## massbaster (Jun 25, 2008)

alright, i would never claim to know it all and for those just reading my posts i am still a newbie by far and only have about 6 months on this site. 

with that said, here is some info for potential SERIOUS mushroom growers.

first, i found three sites from RIU to order spores from.

none of them ship, consider or process orders going to CA ID and GA(cali,idaho,georgia)

dont even think of it.

the following sites sell prints and syringes although some have more variety in stock than others.

Mushroom Spores by The Hawks Eye Psilocybin Mushroom Spores Shrooms Magic Mushrooms God Within
The Spore Works
Spores101 mushroom spore strains available in print or syringe

i used spores101 and actually ordered 4 strains in 4 10ml syringes. one syringe will do 10 jars so keep this in mind for fruiting locations and terrarium type setup. i dont have the room to start the other 3 i have left...hmmmm....

they came in a plain brown box that was just small enough to fit in the mailbox. again keep this in mind as more syringes need more space and a bigger box. (paranoia) 

next is some info and it is pretty long, BUT when your actually ready to order READ THIS FIRST. it should help you decide on which ones to try.

dont remember where i found this but have fun and good luck... i'll be back with updates in a few days on my cambodians.



*PSILOCYBE CUBENSIS*

*B+* 
The B+ is a relatively fast colonizer that fruits very easily and produces some large fruits in abundace. A hardy forgiving strain makes this an excellent choice for beginners as it grows easily in a variety of conditions. Colonization temperatures are 84/86 degrees F. Fruiting temperatures 74/78 degrees F. is optimal. 

*Ecuador** 
*The Ecuadorian is an excellent choice for the beginner as this cubensis strain produces some large fruits with nice flushes. The ecuadorian is just a beautiful fruit that will grow easily on most any substrate. This strain has very meaty stalks with beautiful caramel colored caps. Colonization temperatures are 84/86 degrees F. Fruiting temperatures 74/78 degrees F. is optimal. 

*Thailand** Koh-Saumi* 
This cubensis form the Isle of Koh-Saumi produces small to medium fruits with potent effects. This one is a very good resistor of contaminants, a fast colonizer, and is a good choice for beginners. Colonization temperatures 84/86 degrees F. Fruiting temperatures 74/78 degrees F. is optimal. 

*Puerto Rican 
*The Puerto Rican is known for it's VERY potent effects and extremely rizomorphic mycellium. A fast and aggressive colonizer that produces medium to large fruits. Colonization temperatures 84/86 degrees F. Fruiting temperatures 74/78 degrees F. is optimal. 

*PESA* 
The VERY potent PESA produces small to medium fruits. It was originally sold by pacific exotic spora as an azure hybrid, But it is just a really potent cubensis. Also a fast colonizer makes this one a really nice strain. Colonization temperatures 84/86 degrees. F. Fruiting temperatures 74/78 degrees F. is optimal. 

*Treasure* *Coast** 
*A very prolific fruiter from the gulf coast of southern florida,The Treasure Coast strain of cubensis is known for it's characteristic of producing albino fruits. The Treasure Coast is a very fast colonizer, which produces some beautiful lightly caramel, sometimes almost white or albino fruits. Colonization temperatures 84/86 degrees F. Fruiting temperatures 74/78 degrees F. is optimal. 

*Mazatapec* 
A hardy classic cubensis strain from deep in southern Mexico. The Mazatapec is sought for it's spirituality from within. An aggressive, rhizomorphic mycellium is another characteristic of this strain. Another good choice for the beginner. The Mazatapec also has the tendency to be an abundant fruiter.Colonization temperatures 84/86 degrees F. Fruiting temperatures 74/78 degrees F is optimal. 

*Golden Teacher 
*A beuatiful cubensis that is very hardy and produces large fruits especially in later flushes. Thick meaty stalks and dark spotted caps are another characteristic of this strain. Extreme bluing reaction upon any cutting or bruising of the fruit. It's no wonder it carries the name it does. Colonization temperatures 84/86 degrees F. Fruiting temperatures 74/78 degrees F. is optimal. 

*Tasmanian 
*The Tasmanian strain of cubensis has excellent fruiting ability. The fruits The Tasmanian produces are large with some fruits reaching heights up to 8 inches. The caps on this strain are a light yellow in color. Colonization temperatures 84/86 degrees F. Fruiting temperatures 74/78 degrees F. is optimal. 

*Acadian* *Coast* 
This Strain of cubensis from louisiana is an abundant fruiter with extremely rizomorphic mycellium. A prolific pinset is another characteristic of this strain. Fruits are medium to large. Colonization temperatures 84/86 degrees F. Fruiting temperatures 74/78 degrees F. is optimal. 

*PES Amazonian 
*A very Prolific fruiter with average fruits reaching over six inches. A good choice for beginners, the mycellium is very rizomorphic, and it is also a fast colonizer. Colonization temperatures 84/86 degrees F. Fruiting temperatures 74/78 degrees F. is optimal. 

*Huautla* 
Psilocybe cubensis Huautla recently collected from southern Mexico in the Oaxaca region, close to the village Huautla de jiminez. It has long skinny stalks, and conic to hemispheric caps. An abundant fruiter with fruits from six to ten inches. Colonization temperatures 84/86 degrees F. Fruiting temperatures 74/78 degrees F. is optimal. 

*Cambodian 
*An excellent strain from Angkor wat, the Cambodian is a very fast colonizer producing beautiful fruits. For a cubensis the Cambodian is thought to be very potent. Colonization temperatures 84/86 degrees F. Fruiting temperatures 74/78 degrees F. is optimal. 

*Plantasia Mystery* 
A beautiful strain of cubensis with average size fruits. Colonization speed is average for a cubensis. This one is worth exploring it's mystery. Colonization temperatures 84/86 degrees F. Fruiting temperatures 74/78 degrees is optimal. 

*Gulf* *Coast* 
From the eastern coastal region of Florida, the Gulf coast strain of cubensis is very potent. An abundant fruiter the gulf coast strain has average to large fruits. Colonization temperatures 84/86 degrees F. Fruiting temperatures 74/78 degrees F. is optimal. 

*Panama** 
*This one from Panama is an excelent cubensis. Potent as well as an abundant fruiter makes this one a nice choice for any collection. The panamanian is sure to please. Colonization temperatures 84/86 degrees F. Fruiting temperatures 74/78 degrees is optimal. 

The following is a compilation of information i came across random places on the web. If there are any tidbits of information that you would like to add feel free to. I hope this helps answers question that people have about different strains. There is a lot of information that is incomplete and some might be wrong. So if you know more, please feel free to enlighten the fungi community. 

the following information is not a work of my original creation. i just made it easier to locate. 

Psilocybe cubensis *B+* 

Cultivation Difficulty: *Easy* 
Potency:_ Moderate to Potent_ 
Substrate: _Dung, Straw, Various grains_ 
Colonization/Fruiting Temperatures: *84-86F/74-78F* 

This strain was once sold by many spore companies as an easy to fruit variety of Psilocybe azurescens. Reports of the indoor cultivation of P. azurescens without refrigeration or a wood based substrate are likely the result of the mis-identified B+ or a similar cubensis strain. 
The B+ strain is still highly sought after due to the larger than average fruit sizes, some reportedly reaching up to 14 inches in length. When compared to other P. cubensis strains, the B+ is often considered a giant fruiter. Average fruit body heights reach six to eight inches with caps averaging one to three inches in diameter during later flushes. Very large fruits can be expected on more nutrient rich substrates such cased grains, manure, compost and straw. 
The B+ is a domesticated hybrid mushroom of unknown origin. Under a microscope, this strain closely resembles a P.cubensis but shares some characteristics resembling a P.azurescens. 
It's a unique P.cubensis strain and performs very well indoors making it a popular strain for home hobbyists. It tends to yield larger than average fruit bodies that range from moderate to potent for a P.cubensis strain. 

Psilocybe cubensis Cambodia 

Cultivation Difficulty: Easy 
Potency: Moderate to Potent 
Substrate: Concentrated Flour*, Grains, WSC*, PWS*, Dung 
Colonization: Fast 
Fruit body Size: Medium - well proportioned 

This special strain comes from the ancient temple of Angkor Wat, located in South East Asia (modern day Cambodia). This particular mushroom was used regularly by the early inhabitants of the area and was considered a central focus of their religious ceremonies for centuries. The early inhabitants of this area were able to reach a very advanced state of civilized culture, exceeding in all areas of the arts, leaving behind a tremendous wealth of spiritual as well as scientific knowledge that still remains to this day as a testament to their grand achievements. 
This is one of the far eastern strains that researcher John Allen has brought back to the US from his forays to the sacred lands of South East Asia. 

Psilocybe cubensis Ecuador 

Cultivation Difficulty: Easy 
Potency: Moderate to Potent 
Substrate: Dung, Straw, Various grains 
Colonization/Fruiting Temperatures: 84-86F/74-78F 

The Ecuadorian strain of P. cubensis is perhaps one of the most popular strains for study due to very classic P. cubensis features. Long, thick, and meaty stalks with large dark caramel colored caps are characteristic of this strain. 
P. Cubensis var. Ecuadorian produces large to medium sized fruits often reaching an average height of five inches. The developing primordia heads appear very dark red in color, lightening to a dark caramel color upon full maturity. Stalks are robust in nature, although not quite as thick as the Golden Teacher. Caps average 2-3 inches in diameter. Second and third flush fruits often reach heights of eight inches or more when cased and grown on grain based substrates 
Average colonization times for this strain is 10-13 days for 1/2-pint cake style jars. Mycelium growth is usually noticeable around the sixth to seventh day after syringe inoculation. According to our European research associated, this strain traditionally takes longer than most to show the first signs of spore germination, however, once growth appears it will quickly colonize the remaining substrate. This strain performs very well both cased and uncased and is highly recommended for study by the novice mycologist due to very classic P. cubensis features. 
This particular strain comes from the beautiful Andes of Peru and is a very robust strain that produces high yields of crops, which are known to be one of the more potent strains of P.cubensis available. 
It performs very well indoors proving a high tolerance for less than ideal grow space conditions, therefore making it an ideal choice for beginners. 

Psilocybe cubensis Golden Teacher 

Cultivation Difficulty: Easy 
Potency: Moderate to Potent 
Substrate: Dung, Straw, Various grains 
Colonization/Fruiting Temperatures: 84-86F/74-78F 

One of the most robust strains of P. cubensis available. Very thick, meaty stems, dark red caps, and an often-extreme bluing reaction when the fruits are bruised are all notable characteristics of this strain. 
The Golden Teacher is perhaps the most robust strain of cubensis we have observed. Average mature fruit bodies reach heights of over five inches with caps often spanning two inches in diameter. The caps first appear a very dark red color, often covered in very distinct spots (remnants of the universal veil). The stalk is lightly caramel colored and very thick. It is reportedly one of the darkest bruising cubensis available, often turning dark blue or even black when cropped, cut, or bruised. 
Fruits do not form as abundantly as some other strains, however the size compensates in dried weight for the lack in numbers. Second and third flush fruits can become enormous, often peaking at heights of nine inches. Average colonization times are in the 12-14 day range for 1/2 pint PF style jars. The strain performs very well both cased and uncased. 
This is a wonderful and unique strain that produces very large fruit bodies that are considered to be very potent for a P.cubensis strain. It's ability to produce larger than normal fruit bodies is balanced by its limited number that it yields. 
However, the overall yield ends up equal since one of these GTs can grow larger than 3 or 4 other P.cubensis strains fruit bodies. GT's tend to be a little picky when finding a good mate after inoculation which could result in some uncolonized jars of substrate, but once it finds a good match then it will be a very good one that you can count on producing impressive text-book quality 
fruit bodies that are larger than usual in size. 
It's worth mentioning that these GTs are some of the best mushrooms to be experienced by those interested in their innate qualities. 

Psilocybe cubensis Gulf Coast 

Cultivation Difficulty: Easy 
Potency Moderate to Potent 
Substrate Concentrated Flour*, Grains, WSC*, PWS*, Dung. 
Colonization Fast 
Fruit body Size Medium to Large 

This is a potent Florida strain from the eastern coastal region that grows very rapidly in the humid area of the state. The Gulf Coast strain is a rather easy one to work with and produces good yields with fruit bodies ranging from average to large in size. 
This same species of mushroom, growing in this area of the state, was used for years by the local shamans of the native Seminole tribes to make a special tea known as "black tea". This black tea was said to give the Seminole Shamans the power to heal and to receive guidance from the ancestors. It's one of the very few P.cubensis strains to inhabit the North American continent. 

Psilocybe cubensis Huautla 

Cultivation Difficulty: Easy 
Potency: Moderate to Potent 
Substrate: Dung, Straw, Various grains 
Colonization/Fruiting Temperatures: 84-86F/74-78F 

The Huautla strain of Psilocybe cubensis is a recent collection from the wilds of southern Mexico in the region of Oaxaca near the village of Huautla de Jimenez. Huautla de Jimenez has gained notoriety as the hometown of mushroom Shaman Maria Sabina. 
In 1954 Gordon Wasson and Allan Richardson became the first Caucasians to participate in a mushroom ceremony, conducted under the guidance of Maria Sabina near the village of Huautla de Jimenez. Wasson and Richardson each consumed specimens of Psilocybe caerulescens var. mazatecorum. 
The Huautla variety of P. cubensis was recently collected from this historically rich region by our good friend Club99.. 
The Huautla strain exhibits some very interesting characteristics. Most noted are long, skinny stalks and obtusely conic to hemispheric caps. Stem length can range from 6-10 inches, while cap diameter tends to stay under two inches for laboratory-produced specimens. Almost all specimens retain the membranous annulus upon full maturity. 
This strain fruits abundantly and readily from a number of substrate materials. 

Psilocybe cubensis India Orissa 

This strain was original found in India on elephant dung and produces some extremely large fruits. We've heard mix things on this on as far as potency goes. Colonizing speed is average. 
All the way from India, an EXTREMELY large growing cubensis that spawned from elephant dung has blessed us all. This strain of cubensis has to be one of the largest growing we have ever seen. Originally brought to us my entheomycologist John Allen, once again a big thanks John, this one really rocks the boat, or rather growing chamber. Ever seen dinner plate sized mushrooms cultivated? Wild yes, but cultivated? Even on simple rice cakes this one grows some rather large mushrooms. 
We have seen some mixed results from this one as well. We've seen some very deformed mushrooms on casings with poor results in the beginning. And we've seen quite a few very beautiful casings runs with some very large and robust mushrooms. I guess nothing can be perfect. The more we have worked with it the better it gets. 
Colonizing speed is average; potency is extreme for a cub from the feedback we got from some free syringes we sent out a few months ago. 

Psilocybe cubensis Koh Samui (T3) 

Cultivation Difficulty: Easy 
Potency Potent 
Substrate Concentrated Flour*, Grains, WSC*, PWS*, Dung 
Colonization Fast 
Fruit body Size Short and Broad 

Originally introduced as a new strain only later to find that there was an error and that it from a 3rd generation clone of a Koh Samui. It however was domesticated nicely and has become THE Koh Samui every collector should have in his/her collection. 
This is a domesticated (3rd generation) version of the original Koh Samui strain brought back by researcher John Allen. The original strain was more "wild" and produced varied results, ranging from small to large fruit bodies that took on independent characteristics ranging from shorter bulbulous appearing fruit bodies to tall and slim fruit bodies with umbonate caps. 
The potency of these Thai strains tends to be some of the most potent of the P.cubensis variety. A Full Moon Mushroom Festival is held once a month on this small island where thousands of people, still to this day, gather to partake of this magical mushroom. From an area where 95% of the inhabitants are Buddhists, this mushroom strain is considered by local natives to be a very sacred gift from the gods. 

Psilocybe cubensis Lipa Yai 

This strain comes from Lipa Yai, Thailand. Like the other Thai strains, it is considered to be one of the more potent strains of the P.cubensis variety and is known to produce taller-sized fruit bodies than the Koh Samui strain, also from Thailand. Colonization time is fast and can result in very prolific flushes producing lots of pins at once.. Like the Koh Samui Thai strains, it tends to produce the larger fruit bodies during the later flushes rather than the initial ones. 
Fruit body sizes can vary from small to large using grains or flour as a substrate, with the larger yields coming from bulk substrates such as pasteurized wheat straw or compost. 

Psilocybe cubensis Malabar 

Cultivation Difficulty: Easy 
Potency: Moderate to Potent 
Substrate: Dung, Straw, Various grains 
Colonization/Fruiting Temperatures: 84-86F/74-78F 

Original collection specimens for this strain were secured from the Malabar Coast in India. Heat tolerance and unique fruit characteristics set this strain apart. 
Initial observations of this strain in the wild note it will fruit well in higher than normal temps. We have received reports of this strain fruiting well in temperatures up to 90 degrees F. 
Primary macroscopic differences include very thick, fleshy stems with caps that typically remain small in regard to stem length. Spotting usually remains present upon maturity. The cap extends to full plane upon maturity. 
The most notable characteristic of this species is the attached partial veil. The veil appears cortinate in nature, forming a small web-like pattern that stays tenaciously attached between cap and stem until the mushroom reaches full maturity. Even fully mature specimens may still have this veil attached. 

Psilocybe cubensis Mazatapec 

Cultivation Difficulty: Easy 
Potency: Moderate to Potent 
Substrate: Dung, Straw, Various grains 
Colonization/Fruiting Temperatures: 84-86F/74-78F 

The Mazatapec strain of Psilocybe cubensis is another harvested and domesticated from the wilds of Mexico. 
Mazatapec fruits often display some unique characteristics. Primordia develop into skinny, straight stalks topped by darkly tinted caramel colored caps. The caps almost never display pronounced spotting and will mature into a belted, lighter color. Fruits tend to be smaller than most, averaging 3-5 inches in height, appearing abundantly. 
One of the most amazing characteristics of this strain is the highly rhizomorphic nature of the mycelium. 
Another classic strain from the southern reaches of Mexico, this strain is highly desired for its "spiritual" connections. Impressively rhizomorphic mycelium marks this strain as very hearty making it an excellent choice for experimenters of any experience level. 

Psilocybe cubensis Mexican #3 

Sold originally by many vendors as a fruitable Psilocybe mexicana, the Mexican #3 strain exhibits some very interesting characteristics. Among these are veils that stay attached upon maturity and prolific fruiting. 
This strain of Psilocybe cubensis originated from the experiments of Mr. G at Foggy Mountain Mushrooms. This strain was originally and incorrectly sold by many vendors as a fruitable Psilocybe mexicana and was quickly reclassified as cubensis. 
The fruits produced by this strain show some very interesting characteristics. This strain has been known to throw off many slight variations, however most have several traits in common. These are mainly marked by a dark caramel-colored cap and a veil that stays fully attached between cap and stem until full maturity. Stalks are often light caramel in color and are unusually long in proportion to the entire fruiting body. 
Colonization times are faster than average, and entire spawn runs in 1/2 pint jars take only 13-15 days. The pictures at right show first flush Mexican #3 grown on millet and cased with a mixture of peat moss and crushed oyster shell. Note the torn veils, which often stay attached to the stem until the mushroom reaches full maturity. 
Her most common name is the 'Mexican mushroom'. This big mushroom has a yellow head and a stalk of 8 to 19 centimeters. 
The Psilocybe Cubensis is very easy to grow, and is one of the most famous magic mushrooms used all over the world. 


Psilocybe cubensis Penis Envy 

Cultivation Difficulty: Easy 
Potency: Moderate to Potent 
Substrate: Dung, Straw, Various grains 
Colonization/Fruiting Temperatures: 84-86F/74-78F 

A low yielding novelty strain of Psilocybe cubensis that looks disturbingly like a circumcised penis. Anecdotal reports are of higher than average psilocybin activity, a trend noted in other low yielding mutated strains. 

Psilocybe cubensis PES Amazonian 

Cultivation Difficulty: Easy 
Potency: Moderate to Potent 
Substrate: Dung, Straw, Various grains 
Colonization/Fruiting Temperatures: 84-86F/74-78F 

In our experience the PES Amazonian is a prolific fruiter, with average fruit body heights reaching over six inches. The caps average one to two inches in diameter and often display a pronounced "nipple" in the center, which usually remains until full maturity. The PES Amazonian strain of Psilocybe cubensis is from Pacifica Exotic Spora stock. This is an excellent strain of cubensis, exhibiting many desirable characteristics. 
During early mushroom formation the cap is dark red in color, however as the fruit matures the dark red only remains in the center of the cap and is lightened to a light tan, almost white color near the gills. 
The mycelium is very healthy and rhizomorphic in nature. Colonization speed is slightly faster than average; often colonizing 1/2 pint jars in just under 13 days. The overall health of this strain makes it a good choice for beginners. 
The PF Classic is also called "Matias Romero" at other spore sellers sites or Amazonian. It lately has picked up the name "PF CLASSIC" 
This strain of the Psilocybe Cubensis is named after the Mexican village Matias Romero where it was collected for the first time by the famous American doctor and mycologist Stephen Pollock. 
This strain is a very special one. In comparison with other strains of the Cubensis it's truly amazing how it starts to fruit. 

Psilocybe cubensis PES Hawaiian 

Cultivation Difficulty: Easy 
Potency: Moderate to Potent 
Substrate: Dung, Straw, Various grains 
Colonization/Fruiting Temperatures: 84-86F/74-78F 

A strain originally from the Hawaii based spore retailer, Pacifica Exotic Spora. Psilocybe cubensis itself is not native to the Hawaiian Islands. 
Average fruit body heights reached five to seven inches. The stalk is fleshy although not very robust. The cap color is caramel to dark red to the center. Average cap diameters are between one and three inches. The caps also display some rather pronounced spotting, which often remains present until full maturity. Colonization times are fast, often consuming 1/2 pints of spawn in just less than 13 days. 
This strain is highly recommended for first time microscopy as this P. cubensis exhibits many of the "classic" characteristics commonly associated with the species. 
It usually produces larger sized fruit bodies that somewhat resemble the Golden Teacher. It's not certain if there is a relation between the GTs and this one, but they do share some similar characteristics. 

Psilocybe cubensis Pink Buffalo 

Cultivation Difficulty: Easy 
Potency Potent 
Substrate Concentrated Flour*, Grains, WSC*, PWS*, Dung. 
Colonization Fast 
Fruit body Size Medium to Small 

What makes this one so unusual is that it was found in a field that was inhabited by one of the sacred pink buffalo of the island. Like the other Thai strains, this one is considered one of the more potent strains of the P.cubensis variety. Very fast colonizers and tend to produce larger fruit bodies in later flushes rather than the initial ones. 
This particular strain also comes from the beautiful island of Koh Samui, Thailand and was brought to us by John Allen. What makes this one so unusual is that it was found in a field that was inhabited by one of the sacred pink buffalo of the island. 
Like the other Thai strains, this one is considered one of the more potent strains of the P.cubensis variety. It's worth mentioning that these Thai strains are very fast colonizers and tend to produce larger fruit bodies in later flushes rather than the initial ones. Another great strain from ban Hua Thanon - Koh Samui, Thailand. 

Psilocybe cubensis Plantasia Mystery 

The is another strain that were rumored to be an azurescens, especially when grown outdoors. It's a medium colonizer and caps tend to have nipples. 

Psilocybe cubensis Puerto Rican 

Cultivation Difficulty: Easy 
Potency: Moderate to Potent 
Substrate: Dung, Straw, Various grains 
Colonization/Fruiting Temperatures: 84-86F/74-78F 

This strain has been noted for exceptionally high potency, with many reports placing it along side the more significantly potent psilocybes. This specimen performs well on millet and should be a great all around P. cubensis variety for any collection. 
This new strain of P. cubensis was originally collected in the wilds of Puerto Rico near the town of Canovanas located on the Northeast side of the island. This strain has been noted for exceptionally high potency, many reports place this strain of P. cubensis along side the more significantly potent psilocybes. 
The Puerto Rican colonizes millet in average times, with most quart jars runs taking about 18 days to complete. Mycelium is extremely rhizomorphic, on the caliber of that exhibited by the Mazatapec strain of P. cubensis. Fruits produce abundantly with most exhibiting straight, even stalks and caps holding an obtusely conic shape. Fruits bruise deep blue upon any handling. 
We are still amazed at the reports received concerning this strain's psilocybin activity. Reportedly the Puerto Rican strain would "rate as highly potent," according to the collector. We will be doing extensive tests in the future to help determine why this strain appears to be so much more highly potent than others. 
It tends to produce fruit bodies in the form of individual outcroppings spread out evenly across the cropping surface area that are prolific in nature and well networked for nutritional supply from the substrate. 
As a result of these concentrated areas of rich growth, the fruit bodies can grow rather large in size but will usually produce good even crops that are well nourished. This evenly distributed concentration, or focus of nutrition to the outcroppings, could possibly be the reason for it's stronger than usual potency that it tends to deliver. 

Psilocybe cubensis South America 

This strain comes from South America. Quick colonizer the produces mediums sized fruits. One not to miss in any true collector's library. 
The South American strain was originally sold by Spore Chicks 
from a strain collected in Venezuela. 
It tends to colonize very quickly with a dense pinset. 

Psilocybe cubensis Tasmanian 

Cultivation Difficulty: Easy 
Potency: Moderate to Potent 
Substrate: Dung, Straw, Various grains 
Colonization/Fruiting Temperatures: 84-86F/74-78F 

With this strain, once the fruiting cycle is reached, it seems to constantly produce fruits without any real break to speak of. However, this wonderful strain shows signs of being a very aggressive yielder, producing ideal fruits in succession of each other that are well proportioned in form. 
The Tasmanian strain of P. cubensis has enjoyed a revival of late, possibly due to the recirculation of healthy fruiting cultures. This strain is a terrific, aggressive fruiter and would work well as a stock P. cubensis strain for any cultivator. 
Fruits are large, even upon first flush. Heights can reach up to eight inches with stalks up to 3/4 inch in diameter. Upon full maturation the caps will usually exhibit a light yellow color and will often scale despite the presence of high humidity. 
This strain demonstrates amazing fruiting ability and quickly recovers between flushes. Upon retrieval of first flush crop it was noted that much of the substrate material had been consumed and shrunken considerably in mass. 
Parameters for this strain follow normal cubensis guidelines 
The Tasmanian cubensis is a fantastic mushroom found by BIO on the island of Tasmania just below Australia. Tasmania is a state of Australia, sub-tropical, having 4 seasons. Tasmania is known for it's obscure nature and is home to a majority of "one of a kind" plants and creatures found nowhere else on the planet. Whatever it is that sets it apart from the rest of the world is most likely what sets this strain apart from the rest of the P.cubensis strains. 
It tends to get very cold their at times, and this mushroom does very well in cold temperatures outdoors. Itâs extremely fast growing on compost, high yielding, and produces some very large capped beauties. People will be very pleased with the sensation within it provides 

Psilocybe cubensis Treasure Coast 

Cultivation Difficulty: Easy 
Potency: Moderate to Potent 
Substrate: Dung, Straw, Various grains 
Colonization/Fruiting Temperatures: 84-86F/74-78F 

Original specimens of this strain were collected some time ago from the Southern Florida Gulf Coast. A very prolific fruiter, the Treasure Coast strain is noted for it ability to occasionally spin off albino, or near albino sub strains. 
Wild samples have been domesticated for some time. The most pronounced feature of this strain is the occasional albino spin-off reportedly produced in some batches. 
Research associates have found the Treasure Coast to be a very fast colonizer; often completely colonizing 1/2 pint jars in under 12 days. This strain is a very prolific fruiter, as evident by the many mature fruits appearing from the casing trays. . This strain often displays caps that are very lightly caramel colored, sometimes appearing white, if not true albino. 
Average fruit body heights reach between two and five inches with caps averaging diameters of 1/2 to one inches. Fruit size can very wildly with some batches producing 10-inch mushrooms. 
This is a very interesting strain due to its shape shifting abilities and would provide an interesting experiment for agar culturing. Well here it is a cubensis that throws off an albino substrain. The white cubensis is a substrain of the Treasure Coast Cubensis from Florida. The Treasure Coast Cubensis was brought to us by the grower for the former FMF, that went by Mr. G. He has done some interesting breeding with the TC strain, and it will throw off 3 different substrains. One of them being this very unique white cubensis. We have seen a variety of substrains come from this strain, and most recently several casings of all white albino mushrooms. The white cubensis starts off a very light brown, and then changes to the frosted white at about 1 1/2" to 2" tall as it matures. All the substrains of the TC will have a frost look on the caps, and they are all very potent mushrooms, the white being more potent then the rest for some reason. 
Itâs not a very fast growing mushroom but it is high yielding most of the time and they are so damn pretty they are worth a little extra wait. They also do very well on simple rice cakes. It also tends to be fast on rye grain and fast on straw. This one is a very beautiful mushroom worth checking out. 
This strain comes from the Treasure Coasts of Florida and is known to produce "albinos" at random that are said to be more potent than average. 
Colonization speed is a little slow compared to some of the other faster colonizing strains (such as the SE Asian strains), however, it's known to produce very prolific pin sets and flushes, proving to be a high yielding strain with an above average potency. 
Florida has produced some of the finest P.cubensis strains on the North American continent and The Treasure Coast variety of P.cubensis are a prime example of this.

So lets have an overview shall we: 

FAST COLONIZERS: 
B+ 
Thailand Koh-Saumi 
Cambodian 
PESA 
Treasure Coast 
Mazatepec 
PES Amazonian 

ABUNDANT & PROLIFIC FRUITERS: 
B+ 
Equador 
Huaulta 
PES Amazonian 
Mazatepec 
Cambodian 
Gulf Coast 
Golden Teacher 
Acadian Coast 
Tasmanian 

HIGHER POTENCY: 
Puerto Rican 
PESA 
Cambodian 
Gulf Coast 
Panama 

AVERAGE: 
Plantasia Mystery 

Creeper I have heard from plenty of people on these forums that they are fast colonizers, abundant fruiters, and Potent


----------



## AchillesLast (Jun 25, 2008)

Great job man! I'm very excited that you have put all the information available into one thread. Definitely bookmarking this for my future endeavors this fall! Bravo man. I think this thread should be stickied to prevent all the repeat posts on the same topic. All the information is right here


----------



## massbaster (Jun 25, 2008)

AchillesLast said:


> Great job man! I'm very excited that you have put all the information available into one thread. Definitely bookmarking this for my future endeavors this fall! Bravo man. I think this thread should be stickied to prevent all the repeat posts on the same topic. All the information is right here



although i wouldn't say ALL the info is here, but I did find this helpful.

the four strains i got, i tried to make sure they fell into EACH of the catagries of potency, fruiting and colonizing.

im pretty sure the cambodians, b+ and gulf coast are in all three, not sure about the creepers and the only reason i got those is because i used to get creeper weed and im hoping it is a similar effect
but thanks again

and feel free to rep,


----------



## AchillesLast (Jun 25, 2008)

how do I rep? you damn well deserved it


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 25, 2008)

I bees glad to rep too even though I aint got much of a clue as to whut he's talking about. Think it has to do with mushrooms. Is this hot or cold?

Big Wheel

Edit PS...Got a pop up which said I have over repped you already.


----------



## nashbar (Jun 26, 2008)

a lot of the above is cut and paste from other people's websites, the people selling spores. unfortunately, it's mostly propaganda/advertising. 

there is very little difference between the various "strains" of mushrooms. i've grown most of the "strains" on that list.


----------



## massbaster (Jun 26, 2008)

nashbar said:


> a lot of the above is cut and paste from other people's websites, the people selling spores. unfortunately, it's mostly propaganda/advertising.
> 
> there is very little difference between the various "strains" of mushrooms. i've grown most of the "strains" on that list.


and i believe i did state that i did find this info here at RIU and across the web. the difference is i took the time to open many windows at once and try to coagulate as much info as i could into one specific post.

never claimed it was my ideas or knowledge. i at the very least saved some people the time to have to hunt this stuff down.

anyhow, thanks for the reps guys and i am almost ready for another post/update. i think in one week i should be birthing a couple of jars but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Feb 1, 2013)

Yea good job copy and pasting....


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Feb 1, 2013)

Fucking noob.. Lol


----------



## spandy (Feb 1, 2013)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> Yea good job copy and pasting....





Nice Ol Bud said:


> Fucking noob.. Lol


On a nearly 5 year old thread. Good job telling that noob whats what.


----------



## Fossil Diver FL (Feb 4, 2017)

Resurecting an ancient thread but this info is pertinent. 
Excellent guide but there are a couple geographic errors regarding the Florida strains.
The locations for the Gulf Coast and Treasure Coast strains are reversed.
The Gulf Coast location is self explanatory. It is from the Gulf side of Florida on the west coast, not the southeast side of Florida on the Atlantic coast. It comprises all of the west coast from the Keys to the Panhandle.
The Treasure Coast is a region of Florida that is located on the state's east side Atlantic coast, comprising Indian River, St. Lucie, and Martin, and in some definitions, Palm Beach counties. It is called the Treasure Coast due to the large number of Spanish teasure gallons that have sunk there. After storms Spanish coins and jewellery can still be found washed up on the beaches.
Hope that clears things up a bit.


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Feb 5, 2017)

Fossil Diver FL said:


> Resurecting an ancient thread but this info is pertinent.
> Excellent guide but there are a couple geographic errors regarding the Florida strains.
> The locations for the Gulf Coast and Treasure Coast strains are reversed.
> The Gulf Coast location is self explanatory. It is from the Gulf side of Florida on the west coast, not the southeast side of Florida on the Atlantic coast. It comprises all of the west coast from the Keys to the Panhandle.
> ...





Can i get a short 1 sentence sum of this beginning thread


----------

